# Help me decied what to do



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

As some of you know I am breeding. I have 11 babies from 2 pairs now and 3 more eggs to go. Nimbus and Cumulus had a clutch and then mated again a few weeks later and had more eggs. They are the one's that still have 3 eggs. I don't see any movement in the eggs and she doesn't sit on them much. I am thinking of removing the eggs and call it good with 11 babies. The babies they have now are starting to feather now so I don't think even if the eggs hatch they will be able to fight for food. I don't have time to hand feed them if they hatch so that is out. So what does everyone think should I pull the eggs?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam not sure what I would do in your situation. Mabey leave them in the box for now? When the babies have fledged I would definitely try to stop the parents from laying anymore eggs than they already have. Hopefully some one with some breeding experience will be on soon.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I am stopping the breeding after this clutch to give them break. It is so hard to just give up on some new lives.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would generally say just let them hatch if that's what they're going to do. Some tiels are good enough parents that they can keep track of all the babies, and sometimes the older babies even help out a bit.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

when were the 3 eggs laid? if the babies are feathering out they're prob. infertile eggs they surly should of hatched by now. 

and if she hasn't been sitting on them, even if they were fertile at one time , if she doesn't incubate them they won't grow - so they'll die in the shell. 

I think birds know how many babies they can take care of. because my albino budgie had 9 eggs on her 2nd clutch, She stopped sitting on the last 3 eggs (one got broke from stupid neighborhood kids blowing a fog horn thingy) after the 5th baby was born, we left them until all the birds were feathered, every time we looked in on her those eggs were in a different place, eventually they were pushed to the other side of the box where she wasnt sitting 

my b/f opened them and there were babies in all 3 but they were dead and had been for a long time so all 9 of her eggs were fertile (the one that got broken also had a baby in it but it wasn't alive) her 1st clutch she had 5 eggs only 3 hatched, the rest we infertile 

So i think she knew she couldn't raise 9 babies even with dads help. and wouldn't sit on them any more.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

The eggs were fertile. I think that she knows that that would be to many to. It would of made 9 babies. These eggs were laid 2 weeks after she started laying eggs. My male liked making babies. The only 1 that hatched was the egg I put in with my other pair that were laying eggs at the same time. That baby is doing good.


----------

